# What is meant by 'swing bars'/'swinging bars'?



## edmedmoped (Aug 23, 2010)

It's on my schedule as 'Swing bars' - I've done a bit before I think; all I remember was that it was something to do with the cyc...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ric (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,
Where I am, swinging a bar would mean moving it from it's current position to a new one, either up or down stage.
The bar usually has equipment of some sort on it that distinguishes it from an empty bar, i.e. Lighting bar with outlets or a Curtain track.
Lighting bars may only be able to swing a few feet depending on cabling attached, but Curtain Track bars /Tabs etc. may be able to be swung anywhere.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2010)

edmedmoped said:


> It's on my schedule as 'Swing bars' ...


Is it used as a noun or verb?

Here's my hypothesis: Since a swing is an actor or tech not assigned a particular role, but able to play many or all of them, a "swing bar" would be an empty or unassigned batten, capable of being used for scenery, lighting, audio, pyro, et al. Might this definition fit?


----------



## edmedmoped (Aug 28, 2010)

Did it a few days ago, we untied and removed a curtain from bar 2 and moved it to the furthest downstage bar, so the first reply was almost there - rather than moving the bar, we moved what was on the bar to another.

It's a noun, as in, "help me swing bars".
Nice logic - I'm seeing it as 'swinging' the load onto another bar, which obviously isn't right!


----------



## museav (Aug 28, 2010)

In my younger days I hung out at some pretty swinging bars, but I doubt that has much relevance. Then again, you never know!


----------



## edmedmoped (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe they just wanted to nip down for a drink when they were talking about swinging bars


----------



## Bogo1229 (Aug 29, 2010)

When I was told to swing bars, we brought 2 lines in, one with something on it and one without. We would bring the pipes together and transfer the load from one pipe to the other and as an end result, the newly unloaded pipe would "swing" back and go out until called for later.


----------



## edmedmoped (Aug 29, 2010)

Bogo1229 said:


> When I was told to swing bars, we brought 2 lines in, one with something on it and one without. We would bring the pipes together and transfer the load from one pipe to the other and as an end result, the newly unloaded pipe would "swing" back and go out until called for later.


Yup that's it!


----------



## Footer (Aug 29, 2010)

edmedmoped said:


> Yup that's it!


 
In the U.S. this is known as a strait transfer. Sometimes it is done by actually taking the trim chains loose of the batten and actually transferring the whole pipe instead of just moving the load.


----------

